# Nhà 1 trệt 6 lầu mặt tiền Nguyễn Việt Hồng - DT: 396,2m2



## tuthanhtoan94 (2/1/22)

Địa chỉ: Địa chỉ: 107, Nguyễn Việt Hồng, An Phú, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ
Giá: 42 Tỷ Diện tích: 396 m²
Thông tin mô tả - Mua bán nhà đất Ninh Kiều
- Bán nhà mặt tiền NGUYỄN VIỆT HỒNG, phường An Phú, quận Ninh Kiều, Thành Phố Cần Thơ
+ DT: 11m x 19,63m (nở hậu hình chữ L 20,32m) = 396,2m2. DTSD: 1.038,4m2.
++ Pháp lý: Thổ cư 100%. Sổ Hồng Hoàn Công.
+++ Hướng: Tây Bắc.
++++ Lộ giới: 2 Ô tô + 1 xe moto con qua mặt.
+++++ Cấu trúc: 1 trệt 6 lầu: 20 phòng (hiện thông sữa chữa thành 10 phòng lớn, 2 sảnh, sân đậu xe, nội thất đầy đủ tiện nghi.
^^^ LƯU Ý: nhà hiện đang cho KARAOKE Gold thuê với giá 55tr/tháng tăng hạng mức 10%/2 năm, hợp đồng 10 năm, thời hạn thuê còn 8,5 năm. Hình thức thanh toán mua bán kèm thoả thuận thuê nhà của bên thuê nhà.
*** Giá bán: 42 tỷ. TL Chính chủ
- Thông tin tóm tắt: Mặt Bằng Karaoke Mặt Tiền Nguyễn Việt Hồng
-Địa chỉ chi tiết: Đường Nguyễn Việt Hồng, Phường An Phú, Quận Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ


+ Diện tích:396 m2
+ Chiều ngang:11 m
+ Chiều dài:19.63 m
+ Giá:42.000.000.000
+ Quận/Huyện:Ninh Kiều
+ Phường/Xã/TThường An Phú


----------

